# So. Cal Free Swap Newport Beach 06-28-09



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 9, 2009)

And here it comes again...10th Bi Annual prewar balloon tire and earlier antique american bicycle swap meet and ride in Newport Beach Sunday June 28th Flying A Studio Free to Sell and Buy corner of Balboa and Palm come early and bring a rider. 

Address: 605 East Balboa Blvd., Newport Beach, CA, 92661


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump to the top.  See you on Sunday!!!!!  
Ride to follow.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2009)

you forgot to mention to get there by 8:00!
I have to leave here by 6:00 so gotta go get ready!
bringing my Macargi


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 1, 2009)

edhardy said:


> it is very good



Will someone kick this spammer out of here?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2009)

though odd his post isn't technically spam he hasn't advertised anything or linked to anything. don't worry I've been watching to see if he posts or spams.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 1, 2009)

He's repeating the same post in multiple forums, so I think it's safe to say that it's either a bot or a spammer, not here for any bike related reason...


----------

